# Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen und ohne Technik?



## anz111 (21. Aug. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/KmKXm6GkM-U_


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2020)

was er uns nur sagen will 

Ich glaub wir machen alles falsch. 
Filteranlagen die sogar microstoffe ausfiltern.
UVC die den Rest wegbrutzelt.
Und dann evtl. auch noch Pflanzen die überschüssige Nährstoffe fressen. 
Und trotz allem haben wir Algen. Das muss bestimmt an den bösen __ Libellen liegen. Die legen ihre Eier einfach an den Pflanzen ab und dann ist es geschehen um unsere Teiche 

Ein Glück das ich meist ein Gemüt wie ein Schaukelpferd habe


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2020)

Finde es zu naiv, nach knapp eines halben Jahres kann man nicht eine Beurteilung abgeben. 
Bin mal auf die nächsten Jahre gespannt


----------



## cafedelmar80 (21. Aug. 2020)

Ich habe diesen Beitrag auf YouTube auch vor einigen Wochen beim Stöbern gefunden und kann mich nur anschließen. Die Beschreibung zum Reinigungssystem dieses Schwimmteichs wirkt "reichlich" unkonventionell, um nicht zu sagen wenig praxisnah. Wenn es doch alles so einfach wäre, dann könnten sich selbst poolaffine Leute die Dosieranlagen, Sandfilter, etc. sparen.


----------



## anz111 (21. Aug. 2020)

Der Teich wurde ja schon 2017 errichtet lt. Beschreibung. Das Video wurde im Juli hochgeladen. 
Ja spannendes Thema. Wenns wirklich so einfach ginge, dann graben wir das nächste mal einfach ein bisschen tiefer. Vielleicht stößt man dabei auf Öl


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2020)

Genau, ich denke auch das ist ein Fake.
Nur Keschern kein WW und wenn dem Betreiber / rin mal plötzlich die Getränke auslaufen...... ne, ne in solch einer Pluerre möchte ich nicht baden gehen


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2020)

Von 2017 und keine Algen in irgend welchen Bereiche, da lachen ja die Hühner.


----------



## anz111 (21. Aug. 2020)

Du kannst sie ja mal anschreiben


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2020)

Ne, woher weiß ich ob die Daten stimmen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Aug. 2020)

Es gibt eiskalte Pfützen in Hochlagen oder im Gebierge, mit wenig bis keinen höheren Pflanzen. Die sind oft klasklar. Der Biofilm auf den Kiesufern hat schon eine Filterwirkung.
Ich hätte jetzt gerne mal gewußt, wie oft die beiden in dem Teich schwimmen.
Im Video sieht es aus als würden sie nicht weiter als bis zu den Waden rein gehen.
Ich glaube nicht, daß man den Teich in so einem Sommer wie momentan, täglich mit zwei Personen nutzen kann, ohne daß er zusätzlich gefiltert wird.

Aber ich denke, wenn mann einen Filtergraben mit Kies 0/16 und z.B. Riesenbinsen und den üblichen Filtergrabenpflanzen anschließen würde, mit ner kleinen Pumpe, könnte das funktionieren.

Ähnlich wie an einem Baggersee/ Kiesgrubenweiher. Da ist der Uferbereich durch die Wellenbewegung der Filter.

Ich würde das dann aber eher als Natur-Pool bezeichnen.


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Aug. 2020)

Vielen Dank, das Thema reinzustellen, ich schlauschwätze mal ein bisschen mit.
Was ich interessant finde ist die Wassertiefe.  Bei 3m kann sich Sediment absetzten, dass auch beim Schwimmen nicht aufwirbelt, da gibt es auch jemand im Forum, der so baut. Damit hat man gewissermassen einen Filtergraben unter dem Teich, muss halt irgendwann raus aus 3 m Tiefe.  
In den 3m Tiefe könnte sich auch eine Temeraturschichtung aufbauen wie bei einem echten See.
Mir scheint auch, dass da irgendwo viel Kies ist. Die Kiesoberfläche wird ja schon mit einem Biofilm bewachsen, wie Robert schon sagt. Man muss das Wasser halt da durch bekommen. Ausserdem ist Oberfläche halt viel kleiner, als bei einem Pflanzenfilter oder Filterschwämmen.
Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass das nur funktioniert, wenn man als Füllwasser schon sehr nährstofarm anfängt und nicht viel einträgt. Das häufige Blätter ansammeln ist sicher wichtiger, als denen bewusst ist. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass da auch nichts an Pflanzen wachsen würde. Es gibt ja in diesem Jahr zwei Beispiele, die ähnlich sind und dann Mühe mit Algen nach einem Jahr hatten.
Zum Animpfen würde ich mit dem Wasser ordentlich Steine mit in den 20 L Eimer nehmen.

Könnte gehen, aber eher heikel das System.

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (22. Aug. 2020)

Tief graben schafft vor allem einen großen Wasserkörper! Auch ein See hat ja kaum Pflanzen die zur Reinigung was beitragen! Es gibt einige Teichbauer die von Haus aus 2,5 m graben bei wenig Technik! Ich finde das schon spannend und ich werd da mal was in den Kommentaren lassen. Vielleicht gibts mehr Infos!


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> wie Robert schon sagt. Man muss das Wasser halt da durch bekommen.


Ja alles ganz schön, aber bei einem komplett Technik freien Teich, wo soll da was herkommen für die Durchströmung 

Und vor allem was passiert mit dem Zeugs was sich zwischen den Steinen sammelt. Da kommt ja nicht mal Sauerstoff vorbei. 
Das wird doch nach wenigen Jahren die absolute Gülle zwischen den Steinen sein. Und das dann bis es Sedimentiert ist. Dan  kommen ein paar Samen vorbei gehuscht und schon muss man auch noch Unkraut zupfen damit es weiterhin eine Tote Steinpfütze bleibt????


----------



## anz111 (22. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja alles ganz schön, aber bei einem komplett Technik freien Teich, wo soll da was herkommen für die Durchströmung
> 
> Und vor allem was passiert mit dem Zeugs was sich zwischen den Steinen sammelt. Da kommt ja nicht mal Sauerstoff vorbei.
> Das wird doch nach wenigen Jahren die absolute Gülle zwischen den Steinen sein. Und das dann bis es Sedimentiert ist. Dan  kommen ein paar Samen vorbei gehuscht und schon muss man auch noch Unkraut zupfen damit es weiterhin eine Tote Steinpfütze bleibt????


----------



## samorai (22. Aug. 2020)

Also hier in der Nähe existiert ein Autobahn See, der wurde zu DDR Zeiten ausgebaggert um an den Kies für die Beton arbeiten zu kommen.

Dieser See ist tief, kalt und die meiste Zeit klar.
Er speist sich mit Grundwasser. 

Ich weiß auch das sich Bakterien mit Vorliebe an den kleinen Kies Körner fest halten. 
Welche Bakterien autotroph oder heterotroph .

Selbst habe ich auch eine sehr dünne Schicht Kies im Teich und in der GFK Wanne, wo eigentlich die Pflanzen rein sollten.
In normalen Filter ist es schwierig den Kies mit einzubeziehen, eventuell flache Schalen einzuhaengen, wieder .


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2020)

Ron, da wachsen aber inzwischen bestimmt auch ganz viele Pflanzen, oder????


----------



## cafedelmar80 (22. Aug. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das Thema reinzustellen, ich schlauschwätze mal ein bisschen mit.
> Was ich interessant finde ist die Wassertiefe.  Bei 3m kann sich Sediment absetzten, dass auch beim Schwimmen nicht aufwirbelt, da gibt es auch jemand im Forum, der so baut. Damit hat man gewissermassen einen Filtergraben unter dem Teich, muss halt irgendwann raus aus 3 m Tiefe.
> In den 3m Tiefe könnte sich auch eine Temeraturschichtung aufbauen wie bei einem echten See.
> Mir scheint auch, dass da irgendwo viel Kies ist. Die Kiesoberfläche wird ja schon mit einem Biofilm bewachsen, wie Robert schon sagt. Man muss das Wasser halt da durch bekommen. Ausserdem ist Oberfläche halt viel kleiner, als bei einem Pflanzenfilter oder Filterschwämmen.
> ...



Die Teichtiefe mag sicherlich ein Teil des "Konzepts" sein, damit sich Sediment ungestört absetzen kann, bei Schwimmbewegungen in der warmen Jahreszeit..
Wenn ich *dann* aber überlege, dass wir schon mit unserem Pondovac 4 bei 1,5m Teichtiefe _gerade so_ "brauchbar" mit den Verlängerungen des Saugers in die Tiefe der Teichmitte kommen bei gerade mal ca. 4,4 Metern maximaler Breite, stelle ich mir das auch nicht sehr angenehm vor, wenn diese Schwimmteichbesitzer einmal saugen müssen.

Sediment muss ja irgendwann doch raus, egal wie tief ein Schwimmteich angelegt ist.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Aug. 2020)

Vielleicht fährt regelmässige der Poolroboter durch, sollte doch gehen bei einem betoniertem Pool.


----------



## anz111 (22. Aug. 2020)

So lange der Schlauch lange genug ist ist das nur ein kleines Problem! Ich saug mit meiner Pumpe viel weiter als 3 m mit einer entsprechend langen Stange.


----------



## anz111 (22. Aug. 2020)

So lange der Schlauch lange genug ist ist das nur ein kleines Problem! Ich saug mit meiner Pumpe viel weiter als 3 m mit einer entsprechend langen Stange.


----------



## samorai (22. Aug. 2020)

cafedelmar80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich *dann* aber überlege, dass wir schon mit unserem Pondovac 4 bei 1,5m Teichtiefe _gerade so_ "brauchbar" mit den Verlängerungen des Saugers in die Tiefe der Teichmitte



Mit meinem Pondovak 3 kein Problem und mit dem vierer sollte das auch gehen.
Mal die Dichtungen und Manschetten überprüfen. 
Es gibt für den Pondovak einen Dichtungssatz nachzukaufen.
Meist sind es die "Haengelippen" am Einlauf oder Auslauf. Die reißen ein und dann schließen sie nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt regelmässige der Poolroboter durch, sollte doch gehen bei einem betoniertem Pool



Aber sie betonen mehrmals das sie keine Technik benutzen


----------



## cafedelmar80 (22. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Mit meinem Pondovak 3 kein Problem und mit dem vierer sollte das auch gehen.
> Mal die Dichtungen und Manschetten überprüfen.
> Es gibt für den Pondovak einen Dichtungssatz nachzukaufen.
> Meist sind es die "Haengelippen" am Einlauf oder Auslauf. Die reißen ein und dann schließen sie nicht mehr richtig.


Es ging mir hier gar nicht mal um die Saugleistung, sondern um die deutlich umständlichere Handhabung, je mehr Verlängerungen man nutzen muss, wenn man am Rand steht.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Aug. 2020)

Ja, evtl. ist damit eingebaute Technik gemeint, sonst dürften sie auch keinen Schlammsauger einsetzen. 
Muss aber gestehen habe mir nur den Anfang vom Video angesehen, fand die beiden etwas anstrengend, sollte mir vielleicht doch noch den Rest ansehen.


----------



## Geisy (23. Aug. 2020)

Man sieht doch wie sie Drainagerohre unter dem Kies verbauen, das ist für mich auch eine Art Technik.
Vielleicht läuft da auch noch eine kleine Pumpe und es ist nur keine Filtertechnik gemeint, wer weiß?
Wenn die Frau dann auch noch ständig mit dem Kescher rum läuft um den rein gefallen Dreck zu entfernen ist das auch eine Technik die nicht jeder möchte.
Das es nicht die gewaltige Umwälzung braucht und wenig Technik zeigt auch Naturagart.
Der Teich sieht sehr neu und frisch befüllt aus ob das dann auch nach ein paar Jahren wirklich noch so aussieht?
Ich denke da wird doch ein wenig mehr Mulm im Kies sein und am Grund, mit Eintrübungen bei Wetterumschwüngen.
Sie sagt ja auch das wenn es trübe ist mal mit 20l nach geimpft wird. Aber wo gehen denn die Trübstoffe da hin, wenn die sich absetzen?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Lion (23. Aug. 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> So lange der Schlauch lange genug ist ist das nur ein kleines Problem! Ich saug mit meiner Pumpe viel weiter als 3 m mit einer entsprechend langen Stange.



hallo anz111,

jetzt bin ich enttäuscht, Du betittelst das Ganze mit " ohne Technik "
und jetzt setzt Du einen Schlammsauger ein.
Ein Schlammsauger ist doch im Prinzip eine Filter-Anlage oder ?
Deine Frau mit dem Kärcher ist doch im Prinzip ein Skimmer ?

Ich hätte mich riesig für Euch gefreut, wenn es bei Euch mehr oder weniger der erste Teich gewesen wäre,
welcher ohne Technik oder Reinigungsarbeiten ausgekommen wäre, aber hier belügt Ihr Euch selber.

Euer Teich mag sehr gute Voraussetzungen haben, um gut zu funktionieren, aber dennoch sind
Reinigungsarbeiten nötig.

Teich impfen:
das ist gut und kann richtig sein, praktiziere es auch selber, aber bei Fischteiche kann es auch gefährlich sein.
Falls ich mir Wasser aus einem anderen Fischteich besorge hole ich mir auch gerne neue Ereger mit in meinem
Teich und somit kann es sein, dass meine Fische krank werden.

Aber auf alle Fälle habt weiterhin viel Freude und Erholung an Eurem schönen Schwimmteich.
 Léon


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Aber @Lion Leon, das ist doch nur ein Teich von YouTube und nicht der von @anz111


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Aug. 2020)

Un ich glaube dass es bei dem You Tube Film um diese Mikroorganismen geht, die man irgendwo kaufen soll.


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> die man irgendwo kaufen soll.


Jup und damit verdient sich der Teichbauer eine schöne Stange Geld.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

es klingt und liest sich alles interessant, was Ihr da so schreibt ... 



Aber es tut mir leid ...
Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, mir dieses Video von einem frisch befüllten Teich komplett anzusehen.

Ich klickere drin herum, höre etwas von Molchen aussiedeln, von lebendem und totem Wasser, Mikroorganismen, etc. pp.
Eigentlich fehlte nur noch ein Hinweis auf Granderwasser ...
Man sieht dann immer wieder, wie ein glückliches und wie frisch verliebt wirkendes Pärchen auf frisch aufgefülltes Wasser mit toten Steinen blickt.
Ebenso ist es für mich sehr, sehr anstrengend dieser Frau und dem Beifall pflichtenden Mann zuzuhören. Eine Strukturierung des Videos fehlt meiner Ansicht nach komplett.

Um dem Video wenigstens etwas Glaubhaftigkeit abzugewinnen, da hätte ich doch gern ein paar versunkene Blätter zwischen den Steinen, bissel Dreck/Mulm o.ä. gesehen ...
Es kann sein, dass es davon vielleicht ein paar Sekunden lang ein paar Sequenzen gibt. Aber wie eben geschrieben, ich konnte mir das Video nicht komplett ansehen.

Meine Ansicht ist:
Ein Teich kann ohne Technik nicht jahrelang wie frisch befüllt aussehen, da kann die Frau auch 24/7 Stunden mit dem Kescher um den Teich tanzen oder diesen mit "Ooooohhhhmmmm" beschwören.
Ich fühle mich etwas arg verschaukelt. 



LG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Hier gibt es dazu einen anderen Teich:




_View: https://youtu.be/aizkbWxle90_

Da sieht das ganze schon ein wenig realistischer aus, bis auf die extrem blühenden Seerosen mit wenig Blättern. 
Aber da sieht man ganz kurz auch eine Sand Filteranlage im Hintergrund stehen. Sie dreht ständig die Teiche um den darunter liegenden Mulm auf zu wirbeln.  Und vor allem blos kein Trinkwasser dann wird es grün. 
Damit erklärt sich dann auch wieder einiges, wie zum Beispiel der PH und CO2 Haushalt sein wird usw.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2020)

... auch eben entdeckt.



Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Un ich glaube dass es bei dem You Tube Film um diese Mikroorganismen geht, die man irgendwo kaufen soll.


Ich glaube, ich muss dem Robert und René beipflichten:
Hier, obiger René-Link, nur gleich ab 6:09:  _View: https://youtu.be/aizkbWxle90?t=369_



LG Carsten


----------



## Lion (23. Aug. 2020)

hallo anz111,

dann zeige uns dochmal ein paar Bilder von deinem 250000 ltr. Teich.
Falls es diesen nicht gibt, kannst Du ja ein paar Bilder aus dem Internet nehmen.


----------



## anz111 (23. Aug. 2020)

@Lion 
Ich will ja nicht unfreundlich sein, aber genau lesen bildet enorm


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2020)

@Lion :
Irgendwelche Bilder aus dem Internet?
Da kann er vielleicht diese nehmen, die könnten vielleicht irgendwie passen. 

LG Carsten


----------



## Lion (23. Aug. 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> @Lion
> Ich will ja nicht unfreundlich sein, aber genau lesen bildet enorm



D a n k e


----------



## Lion (23. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> @Lion :
> Irgendwelche Bilder aus dem Internet?
> Da kann er vielleicht diese nehmen, die könnten vielleicht irgendwie passen.
> LG Carsten



hallo Carsten,
wie anz111 schreibt:

[QUOTE="anz111, 
Ich will ja nicht unfreundlich sein, aber genau lesen bildet enorm [/QUOTE]


ich hatte geschrieben:  falls es diesen nicht gibt
Also hätte anz111 einfach den Link mitteilen können.

Danke euch beiden, es macht immer wieder Freude, sich so auszutauschen.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2020)

Na ja, wer so etwas schreibt (und somit jemanden etwas unterschwellig unterstellt):


Lion schrieb:


> dann zeige uns dochmal ein paar Bilder von deinem 250000 ltr. Teich.
> Falls es diesen nicht gibt, kannst Du ja ein paar Bilder aus dem Internet nehmen.


Der muss dann auch mit entsprechenden Reaktionen leben können.

Diesbezüglich fand (und finde) ich meine Reaktion nicht so sehr unfreundlich.


LG Carsten

PS:
Oliver hat hier im Thread nirgendwo behauptet, dass dies ein Video von seinem Teich ist.
Das meinte er mit "genau lesen".


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Irgendwie geht es hier aber immer noch nicht um den Teich von @anz111 sondern um den oder die Teiche aus dem YouTube Kanal. 
Also alle wieder ruhig hin setzen ein
 oder auch zwei.
Und mal drüber grübeln, wie sowas funktionieren soll.
Evtl wurde ja dort doch etwas umgesetzt was uns noch nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2020)

Ach, ich bin so etwas von ruhig, das glaubst Du gar nicht.
Kaffee würde mich nur aufregen. 

Teich 1 entfällt aus der Diskussion - zumindest für mich.
Teich 2, der Teich aus dem Link von René, wäre vielleicht mal anschauenswert und man müsste auch mal nach der zufällig ins Bild geratenen Filteranlage schauen.
Zumindest habe ich dort etwas Dreck im Teich gesehen, der scheint also schon ein Weilchen in Betrieb zu sein.

Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe, mir dieses Video 13 Minuten lang anzuschauen. 
Wird vermutlich schwierig.


LG Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2020)

Kurz und knapp- wer mit heutigem verfügbaren Wissensstand einen Teich ohne zumindest Vorbereitung einer Filteranlage durch den Einbau von der Nutzung/ Umwälzleistung angepassten Bodenabläufen baut- speziell als Firma. hat den Knall noch nicht gehört.

Selbst ein einzelner BA an der tiefsten Stelle kann bei einem sehr konischen Teichboden ohne Filteranlage und nur mit einem Schieber versehen...der 20cm unter OK Wasser endet...da könnte man regelmäßig den Schlamm ablassen.

Konstruktiv kein Hinderniss und Aufwand. Später...sehr ärgerlich.
Aber man kann ja immer Pumpen direkt in den Teich werfen....

Teich mit Drainagerohren- da wird doch sicher iregndwo eine Pumpe werkeln und dann technikarm den Dreck in die Kiesschüttungen drücken.
Das gab und gibt es ja immer noch....
Als ich damals... nach Konzepten suchte....gab es Teichmeister - Franchise..die haben irgendwann eine NAchfolgefirma mit ähnlichem Konzept...
Ich stieß damals schon auf nette Berichte von grünem Wasser (im Prospekt sah alles anders aus....) und tonnenweise Kies der raugeschaufelt und in irgendwelchen Spezial- LKW durchgewaschen wurde....


----------



## Eve (16. Mai 2021)

Ich bin auf dieses Video vom m "Teich Doktor"  gestolpert und bin auf eure Meinung
äußerst gespannt:





_View: https://youtu.be/9VZQP4YWSEA_


@Rhz69 besonders auf deine Meinung,als Chemiker der viel experimentiert 

Ein Teich ohne Pflanzen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bin aber auch kein Experte
(Wobei die Wirkungsweise von EM in vielen Bereichen tatsächlich beeindruckend ist!)


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte schon länger was dazu schreiben, dauert aber ein bisschen.
Das Video finde ich schrecklich, weil die interessanten Sachen nicht erwähnt werden. Google mal Teichdoktor in Östereich. Da wird es interessanter und irgendwo hat Oliver einen Thread mit ähnlichem Thema. 

Heute nicht mehr

Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (16. Mai 2021)

auf seiner Webseite findet man keine besonderen Informationen..
Da gibt es allerdings eine ganze Reihe an Videos von Menschen,die "ganz ohne" gebaut haben (nicht unbedingt mit dem Teich Doktor). Hmm.. zu schön um wahr zu sein?


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Mai 2021)

Es gibt seine Teichbauregeln und seine Pflegeanleitung. Für mich hört sich das nach relativ viel Arbeit an und der Teich muss passen. Lage, Wasserqualität.


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2021)

Alle Jahre wieder


----------



## Eve (17. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder


Ich hätte mich gewundert,wenn kein anderer ihn hier entdeckt hätte 

Was die Interviewerin in ihrem YT Channel erzählt, finde ich dennoch interessant:
Anfangs hat sie ihren Teich mit 20 l Wasser eines anderen, gut funktionierenden Teich, eingeimpft.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Es gibt seine Teichbauregeln und seine Pflegeanleitung. Für mich hört sich das nach relativ viel Arbeit an und der Teich muss passen. Lage, Wasserqualität.


Die Suche ich heute Abend, Danke Rüdiger!


----------



## Eve (17. Mai 2021)

Dankeschön Rüdiger!
Ich habe den Thread, wo wie alle Infos vom Teich Doktor gelesen.
Nun bemerke ich: ich weiß, dass ich nicht weiß 

Es wäre sehr interessant,wenn ihn ein Forums Mitglied Interviewen würde


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass ich nicht weiß


Irgend wer hier im Forum hat einen sehr schönen und vor allem waren Satz in seiner Signatur. Der so oder so ähnlich lautet:
"Je mehr ich weiß um so mehr weiß ich das ich nichts weiß."
Passender kann man es glaube nicht beschreiben.

Nur von wem war das nur


----------



## Eve (18. Mai 2021)

Sokrates


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Sokrates


Ich meinte hier im Forum, von wem


----------



## DbSam (18. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur von wem war das nur


Ja, ja, das sind die ersten Spuren von Altersdemen..., äh,  ... dingensda ... lol
Frag mal Annett, was so in ihrer Signatur steht. 


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Frag mal Annett, was so in ihrer Signatur steht.


Geht ja nicht, sie ist doch gerade etwas Philipp und hat Fuß aua.
Im übrigen von hier auch noch mal gute Besserung


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2021)

Moin.
Zum Lesen und Schreiben reicht es hin und wieder noch. Dazu braucht es keine heilen Mittelfussknochen.
Aber danke für die guten Wünsche. 

Ja, irgendwann vor vielen Jahren ging mir das berühmte Licht auf.... je mehr man sich mit einem Thema beschäftigt, je tiefer man einsteigt, desto mehr begreift man, wieviel einem an Wissen wieder und wieder fehlt. Und man wird demütig.... 

Und da zumindest ich die Signatur im mobilen Style nicht sehen kann, hier ein Foto davon.


----------



## Turbo (19. Mai 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Anfangs hat sie ihren Teich mit 20 l Wasser eines anderen, gut funktionierenden Teich, eingeimpft.



Das hat man früher mit jedem Aquarium, zumindest den Salzwasser Aquarien gemacht. 
Anstelle Wasser ging auch etwas Filtermaterial.
Hab ich bei meinem Teich glaub auch gemacht. 
Hat Vor und Nachteile.

Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## Turbo (20. Mai 2021)

Na ja...  finde so unrecht hat er nicht.
Mein naturnaher Teich funktioniert ähnlich.
Ufergraben mit sehr vielen Pflanzen.
Im Teich ausgehungertes Wasser.
Dadurch relativ mikriges Pflanzenwachstum.

Die Pumpen und den Filter braucht es nicht.
Hab ich nur, weil ich bis zum Boden klares Wasser will und das plätschernde Wasser toll finde.
Bei mir absichtlich so gewählt. Aufgrund der Lage, mit sehr viel Sonnenschein, vermutlich das einzige Konzept, das beinahe wartungsfrei funktioniert.
  
Kein Algenproblem.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Mai 2021)

Halle Eve, 

du hast mich speziell nach meiner Meinung gefragt und da ich länger vorhatte mal etwas über dieses Video zu schreiben gibt es das jetzt halt. Ich halte meine Meinung aber nicht für wichtiger, als die von anderen hier im Forum. 

Ich versuche mal eine möglichst objektive Analyse. Erstens will ich niemanden ein Denkmal setzten oder den Verkauf ankurbeln, andererseits will ich auch niemanden verteufeln. Mein Ansatz ist eher Konzepte zu verstehen, man kann dabei immer etwas lernen, übernehmen, verbessern. Eher so nach dem Motto, wenn man schon alles weiss, kann man nichts mehr dazulernen. 

Ich glaube auch nicht dass es das perfekte Teichkonzept gibt. Schon gar nicht, wenn man den Preis dranschreibt. Der Preis muss nicht immer in Euro oder Franken angegeben werden, sondern in Aufwand Ärger und Enttäuschung. Da die Filtertechnik ja ein hoher Kostenfaktor ist, fände ich es schon schön, wenn man mit wenig Technik auskommt, aber wichtig ist doch, das man am Ende einen Teich hat, der einem selber gefällt.

Grundannahmen des Teichkonzepts, wie sie beim Teichdoktor stehen (gekürzt)

*Die Teichbauregeln:*

Die Energiebilanz des Teiches ist entscheidend, nicht die Nährstoffbilanz
(Pflanzen bauen durch Photosynthese Biomasse auf, die dann im Teich zerfällt und damit zu Dreck führt)


Die Pflanzen brauchen das Wasser und nicht das Wasser die Pflanzen Algen waren in der Evolution länger da als Pflanzen


Ein Teich muss so gebaut sein, dass man in pflegen kann wann man ihn pflegen will.
*Pflegeanleitung*

Zuerst wird rausgekäschert, dann mit dem speziellen Schlammabsauger des Teichdoktor der nicht käscherbare Schlamm abgesaugt (der Teich darf dabei nicht mehr als 3-5 cm Wasser verlieren). Es gibt auch einen Steinefänger für den Sauger.
Es gibt dann noch ein Aufgabenverteilung über das Jahr

-Im Herbst alle Seerosenblätter abreissen und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entfernen

-Im Winter alle Pflanzen oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche (Eis) abschneiden

-ImFrühjahr alle abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile unter Wasser entfernen. Algen mit der entsprechenden Käschertechnik entfernen. Boden absaugen. Hier kommt ein Teil, den ich schwierig zu interpretieren finde. Für mich hört es sich so an, als ob grün und braun Algen im Frühjahr zur Selbstreinigung des Teiches dazugehören, es kann aber auch sein, das sich das nur auf andere Teiche bezieht. Zusätzlich wird erwähnt, dass die Störung der Wasserschichtung durch Pumpen die Algenbildung gefördert wird, bis sich eine neue Schichtung aufgebaut hat. Auch wird über 27-28°C Teichtemperatur eine Trübung erhalten. 

-Im Sommer: Falls im Frühjahr alles ordentlich abgekäschert wurde fallen im Sommer die Pflanzenpflege (entfernen von abgestorbenen Blättern) und gelegentliches Abkäschern von Algen keine Pflegearbeiten an.

Jetzt gab es noch einen Videokanal, bei dem auch beim Teichsaugen gesagt wurde, dass das abgesaugte Wasser mit Mulm halt verloren ist und er Regen das wieder auffüllen muss. Dort wird auch der Sauger gezeigt, eine 1500 W Pumpe, mit langen Schläuchen, die an Telekopstangen mit üblichen Besen/Saugern betrieben werden. Einer davon sieht aus wie eine Staubsaugerdüse für Sofaritzen. 

Meine Interpretation / Annahme

Die Teiche werden ohne Wasserwechsel und mit möglichst wenig nachfüllen betrieben.

Es wird gezeigt, dass zwischen den Steinen sich Sediment ablagert, demnächst kommt wohl ein Video raus, dass das zeigen soll. Ich nehme an, dass es dabei eine Technik gibt, das Sediment aus den Steinen zu holen. Es gibt auch einen Steinefänger für den Sauger, vielleicht kann man damit wie mit einer Mulmglocke im Aquarium das Sediment zwischen den steinen rausholen, das ist nicht aber nicht klar erwähnt, weder im Video, noch beim Teichdoktor. Im letztjährigen Thread macht die Frau die Steine mit der Hand einzeln sauber.

Meine Interpretation des Teichkonzepts.

Die Teiche werden so gebaut und betrieben, dass der Nährstoffgehalt minimal ist. Alles was Sediment bilden kann wird nach möglichkeit rausgeholt, bevor es zu Sediment zerfällt (Blätter, Pflanzenteile, Algen)

Nach Möglichkeit jedes Blatt, das reinfällt entfernen, Algen sofort abkäschern, deswegen muss der Teich so gebaut sein, dass er immer gereinigt werden kann.

Pflanzen können in diesem Teich nicht wachsen, weil zu wenig Nährstoffe drin sind und werden nur als Deko (z.B. eine Seerose, die Düngerstäbchen erhält)

Nährstoffverbrauch wird durch Algen geregelt. Wenn wenig reinkommt, sieht man die kaum, oder der Aufwuchs auf den Steinen reicht. Zuviel an Algen wird mit der Hand entfernt

Die Algen und die Oberfläche sorgen für Sauerstoff, da wenig eingetragen wird reicht der Sauerstoff aus um organische Reste abzubauen, ideal zu CO2. Die Bakterien dazu sind im Wasser und auf den Steinen. 

Das was in vielen Technik-Teichen der Filter (Sieb, Trommel, Band) erledigt wird über den Käscher und mindestens ein gross Reinemachen im Frühjahr erledigt. Im Video sagen sie, dreimal im Jahr benutzen sie den Sauger. 

*Risiken für diese Teichform*

Das Risiko, dass in diesem Forum ja immer wieder diskutiert wird, ist, dass die Kiesschicht zu Sedimentfalle wird und sich dort stinkender schwarzer Schlamm bildet. Wenn das passiert muss der Kies raus und neu befüllt werden. Ich glaube in dem Moment macht der Teich keinen Spass mehr, das muss also verhindert werden.

Nachfüllen des Teiches muss minimiert werden, ich glaube bei uns gibt es kein Nitratfreies Trinkwasser, Phosphat wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Nitratgehalt am Grenzwert von 50 mg/L zuviel für den Teich ist, wenn man Teilwasserwechsel macht. Wo die Grenze liegt, kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht helfen Absorber.

Ich halte diese Technik für Besitzer geeignet, die eh jeden Abend durch ihren Garten gehen und die verblühten Blüten und welken Blätter abknipsen. Die können dann auch noch mit dem Käscher durch den Teich. Es sollten nicht zu viele Baden, schon garnicht Kinder, Hunde kurz nach einem Schlammbad ausserhalb des Teiches und wer sonst noch gerne viel Dreck mitbringt. Es sollten auch keine Bäume wie __ Birken daneben stehen.

Ich nehme auch an, dass es schwierig wird, wenn man hohe Nitrat oder Phosphatwerte im Trinkwasser hat und nicht auf Regenwasser oder Brunnenwasser mit niedrigen Werten ausweichen kann. Irgendwann muss man nachfüllen. 

Ich denke auch einen Bewuchs der Steine wird man tolerieren müssen. Wenn man da zu häufig mit dem Sauger rangeht, dann muss man zuviel Wasser mit Nitrat/Phosphat nachfüllen.

Dann muss ich noch etwas loswerden: Diese Teichbauregeln finde ich gruselig. Die dritte geht, hat aber jetzt nicht die grosse Innovationshöhe. Die anderen beiden sind irgendwie doppelt und klingen für mich nach Marketing. Der Teichsauger war deutlich nach der Pflanzen da und darf in den Teich, die Pflanzen aber nicht. Es ist doch kein Grund für oder gegen Pflanzen, das Algen sich vor den Pflanzen entwickelt haben. Der Grund scheint mir zu sein, dass Pflanzen mit dem gleichen Licht mehr Biomasse machen als Algen und daraus dann mehr Sediment entsteht.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich mag meine Pflanzen und bin kein Freund der Steinvorgärten, damit ist das nicht mein Konzept. Ich kann aber verstehen, das andere den Teich typ Bergsee schöner finden. 

Viel Spass und Diskutieren

Rüdiger


----------



## bernias (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo @Turbo .
Interessant, Deine Ausführung. Wie lange hast Du das Teichsystem so in Betrieb?
Wir sind kurz vor Baubeginn, deshalb meine Frage.
@anz111 hat ja nach ein paar Jahren 2020 seinen 'Schotter' ausgetauscht, da sein Teich nicht mehr klar wurde.

Ich kann das System vom Teichdoktor schon verstehen. Allerdings gefällt mir die 'Steinwüste' drum herum nicht so.
Aber Regenerationszone nach diesem System und Pflanzen im Teichrandgraben kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen.
Einbauen werde ich in jedem Fall einen Wandskimmer (300µ) mit zeitgesteuerter Pumpe.


----------



## Turbo (20. Mai 2021)

bernias schrieb:


> Interessant, Deine Ausführung. Wie lange hast Du das Teichsystem so in Betrieb?


Salü Johannes

Seit 2008.
Habe aber super Quellwasser und eine 8m3 Regenwasserfassung.
Daher auch die Möglichkeit allfälligen Schmoder abzusaugen und mit nährstoffarmen Wasser aufzufüllen.
Nach 10 Jahren haben wir den ganzen Teich entleert und den Kies Bodengrund gereinigt. Das wird jetzt wieder 10 Jahre so funktionieren.
Ende Jahr wird die Pumpe gründlich gereinigt. Sonst nur kleinere Unterhaltsarbeiten.
Den eingefahrenen Teich habe ich einige Jahre ohne Filter betrieben. War zu faul ihn zu montieren. Das Wasser wird mit jedem Jahr brauner. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## bernias (20. Mai 2021)

Danke Patrik.
Erstfüllung muss mit Trinkwasser ~50m³ erfolgen. Zum Nachfüllen wird unser Regenwasser (6m³) hoffentlich reichen.
Schreibe Dich mal an, wenn wir wieder in die Schweiz kommen (Zürich/Schaffhausen und Neuchatel). Vielleicht dürfen wir 
dann mal Deine Oase besichtigen.


----------



## Turbo (20. Mai 2021)

bernias schrieb:


> Vielleicht dürfen wir


Klar doch. hehe5
Ab und zu fülle ich auch wegen den Mineralien mit Quellwasser nach. Bei Regenwasser fehlt ja alles. 
LG
Patrik


----------



## Eve (3. Juni 2021)

Rüdiger, Dankeschön für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Jetzt kann ich mir besser vorstellen,wie das Teich Doktor System funktionieren kann.
Ganz mein Fall ist es nicht, glaube ich: Pflanzen, __ Libellen,etc. sagen mir mehr zu.

Die Idee mit dem Impfen mit gesundem Teichwasser setzen wir gerade um.. obwohl es vermutlich zu spät ist: der Boden ist sehr rutschig, wir haben schon Algen 
Einerseits finde ich es doof, andererseits bin ich fasziniert,wie schnell die wachsen  sie sind unglaublich!

Patrik, dein Teich finde ich wunderbar! Sowohl optisch,als auch von der Machart. Ich kann gut nachvollziehen,dass Johannes sich daran inspiriert


----------



## Turbo (4. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn ich immer schreibe, mein Teich hat kaum Algen. 
Letzte Woche sind die gewachsen wie blöd.
Nach 3x Wasserwechsel und Schmoder abpumpen über den Filter in den Ablauf, ist wieder recht gut.
Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren meine UV Anlage in Betrieb genommen. Fadenalgen habe ich keine.
Ursache:
Hmmm...  Vielleicht der Torf der zwei neuen Pflanzinseln. Steht zwar nichts von gedüngt auf dem Sack.
Vielleicht die restlichen Wasserpflanzen welche ich nicht für die Pflanzinseln gebraucht habe und aus Faulheit einfach mit Topf in den Teich gestellt habe. 
Vielleicht generell einfach zuviele Nährstoffe im Teich.
Auf jeden Fall kommt in nächster Zeit der Teichsauger zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr zum Einsatz.


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo Eve,
Am Anfang hat jeder Teich Algen erst Schwebealgen, dann meist Fadenalgen, bis die Pflanzen in Schwung kommen. Selbst mit viel Technik ist das so. Ich würde die an deiner Stelle auch nicht komplett rausnehmen. Den Schwimmbereich soweit säuber, das es Spass macht zu schwimmen.

Hallo Patrik,
Meiner ist auch grade trüb, ich glaube der lange kalte Frühling war dieses Jahr gut für die Algen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich Mitte Mai eine Trübung, vielleicht ist die einfach verschoben.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Turbo (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger, 
Letzthin haben wir alte Teichfotos welche mit Datum versehen sind verglichen. 
Die Natur ist bei uns einen Monat später dran. 

Eve und Johannes
Habe mich immer auf den Standpunkt gestellt, mit der Technik überdimensionieren.
Oder aber zumindest soweit alles durchplanen, Leerrohre, Strom, Platz für Filter etc. 
Je grösser das ganze dimmensioniert ist, desto weniger Arbeit gibt es im Unterhalt.
Technik ausser Betrieb nehmen ist immer einfacher als nachträglich zu realisieren.
Bin sehr gut damit gefahren. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (28. Juni 2021)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp- wer mit heutigem verfügbaren Wissensstand einen Teich ohne zumindest Vorbereitung einer Filteranlage durch den Einbau von der Nutzung/ Umwälzleistung angepassten Bodenabläufen baut- speziell als Firma. hat den Knall noch nicht gehört...



Also ich habe den "Teichdoktor" schon besucht und er hat mir das Prinzip erklärt. Vorausschicken möchte ich, dass diese SCHWIMMteiche "stehende Gewässer" mit angepasster Biozönose sind und Teiche mit Umwälzung als "fließende Gewässer" gelten und andere Biozönose aufweisen. Sie sind ungeeignet als Fischteiche.

Die Nährstoffe kommen aus dem Teich durch:
A) Regelmäßiges ("meditatives"?) Abkeschern von schwimmenden Laub und ev. Fadenalgen.
B) Reinigung 1-2 mal im Jahr: Aufwirbeln des Mulms an den Schotterrändern, Abbürsten der Biofilme an Unterwassersteinen, Zusammenschieben der Sinkstoffe an die tiefste Stelle (in der Tiefe überall schräger Boden), Absaugen des dort gesammelten Mulms und von untergegangenen Blättern.

Ein seiner "Tricks" besteht in den eingebauten Rohrschleifen im Schotterbett, die unter den Teichsäcken in den Schwimmbereich münden. In der Theorie sammeln sich dort in den Rohren dieselben Biofilme und Mulm und Bakterien u.a.m. wie zwischen durchflossenen Steinen eines Biofilters. Nur durch die Rohre laufen Mikroströmungen, die beim Vorbeischwimmen entstehen. Dadurch wird aus diesem Reservoir immer wieder etwas ausgeschwemmt, das das Wasser aufs Neue "impft". Laut dem Teichbauer sind das aerob arbeitende Helferlein, praktisch wird das ein Gemisch sein, das sich dann halt adaptiert. Alle Mikroorganismen bilden ja Dauerformen oder Sporen. Algen oder Bärtierchen "sterben" ja nicht genauso wie Menschen. Sonst würden sie nicht so erfolgreich ihre Biotope besiedeln…

Ein "Trick" ist, dass der Wasserspiegel so eingerichtet ist, dass er auch bei Vollfüllung immer unterhalb der Steinoberfläche bleibt und Rücklaufwasser nicht über Wasserfälle geschickt wird. Denn die Steine werden von der Sonne aufgeheizt und dort erwärmt sich das Wasser zuviel, was zwar Schwimmern gefällt, aber auch Algen und auf den Steinen verdunstet zuviel. 

Ein "Trick" besteht darin, die Ufer so flach zu gestalten, dass die jährliche Wasserverdunstung eingeplant ist, also der Wasserspiegel zurückweicht und trotzdem nie nackte Folie zum Vorschein kommt. Aufgefüllt wird erst im Herbst (somit werden unterm Jahr nie neue Nährstoffe über Frischwasser eingetragen). Die Phosphate des Nachfüllwassers werden "mit der Algenblüte" zwischen Winterende und Badebeginn abgekeschert.

Außer der Impellerpumpe bei der Reinigung kommen bei der "reinen Lehre" keine Pumpen zum Einsatz, keine Wundermittelchen und der Mann verkauft nur Teichsäcke und seine Bauaufsicht (schuften müssen die Bauherren). Die "Effektiven Mikroorganismen" vertreibt emsig ein ANDERES Unternehmen in Oberösterreich.

Weil aber keine 2 Schwimmteiche und selbst die Ansprüche zweier BesitzerInnen nie gleich sind, kannst du nicht objektiv nachvollziehen was jemand meint mit "das ganze Jahr immer klar" und warum manche mit Nachimpfung nachhelfen und andere nicht..., der eine verwendete Quarzschotter, der andere sauberes Bachwasser, der Dritte...

Wegen des Verzichts auf Pflanzen IM Teich oder in Gräben rundum (aus denen oft Nährstoffe gesaugt werden) sind auch keine düngenden Substrate eingebaut, ausschließlich der schiere 8/16er Schotter. Im ersten Jahr gibt's angeblich dicke Algensuppe, die abgekeschert wird und damit wird das Wasser an Nährstoffen abgemagert.

Klaro, wenn du nicht oft keschern gehen willst, wird ein Skimmer dir diese Arbeit abnehmen, wenn du Mulm nicht saugen willst, dann ein Saugroboter und wenn du keine Schwebalgen akzeptierst brauchst du die UV-C-Lampe und Filter. Wer keine Technik hat, hat Natur pur und auch trüberes "natürlicheres" Wasser. Pflanzen machen wirklich Arbeit, besonders nach 5-7 Jahren, wenn sie wuchern und du das harte zähe Wurzelgeflecht mit dem Bagger heben oder mit einem extrascharfen Gefriergutmesser Stück für Stück absäbeln musst.

Der Mann hat sich schon durch "trial and error" viel Knowhow erworben, Respekt. Bloß die Optik der nackten Umrandungen und Steinbeete gefällt mir absolut nicht.


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2021)

Eine sehr schöne Einschätzung bzw. gute Ausführung zum Prinzip "Teichdoktor". Wäre dennoch nicht mein Fall, weil subjektiv betrachtet, dass kein Teichfeeling in mir hervorruft.



Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> Klaro, wenn du nicht oft keschern gehen willst, wird ein Skimmer dir diese Arbeit abnehmen, wenn du Mulm nicht saugen willst, dann ein Saugroboter und wenn du keine Schwebalgen akzeptierst brauchst du die UV-C-Lampe und Filter. Wer keine Technik hat, hat Natur pur und auch trüberes "natürlicheres" Wasser. Pflanzen machen wirklich Arbeit, besonders nach 5-7 Jahren, wenn sie wuchern und du das harte zähe Wurzelgeflecht mit dem Bagger heben oder mit einem extrascharfen Gefriergutmesser Stück für Stück absäbeln musst.



Das ist ein guter Gedanke und in meinen Augen das Wichtigste. Wer das Eine will, muss das Andere mögen. Viele wollen aber einen glasklaren Teich, keine Algen im Teich - weder Fadenalgen, noch Schwebealgen, noch Schmieralgen, nicht mal einen kleinen Rasen an der Teichwand - und so gut wie gar keine Arbeit damit haben. Der Algenfilm ist - meiner Meinung nach - der größte Biofilter in einem Teich. Die unbepflanzte Kies-Schotterzone bietet Lebensraum für Bakterien, überwiegend anaerob, wobei er in seinen Video immer von wichtiger Sauerstoffzufuhr für die dort lebenden Bakterien spricht. Nur kommt diese nicht aktiv zum Einsatz.

Worauf ich eigentlich auch hinaus will, ist der Punkt, dass die im Teich lebenden Bakterien - gerade die in den Schotterzonen - einen normalen Lebenszyklus durchwandern und absterben. Hieraus bildet sich folgend eine gewisse Menge an Bakterienabrieb, welcher sich schlammartig im Kiesbett absetzt. Bei dem Einen mehr, bei dem Anderen weniger. Zusätzliche Belüftung unterhalb der Kiesschichten führt meiner Meinung nach zu einem besseren Bakterienverhältnis und Lebensraum für Kleinstlebewesen und Mikroorganismen, welche in Teilen besagte Schlammbildung abbauen könnten. Ich denke, man sollte das alles berücksichtigen und nicht unerwähnt lassen, denn jedes Biotop - ob künstlich oder natürlich - wird auf Dauer nie von alleine funkionieren. Die Konsequenz dahinter, sollte die deutliche Info sein, dass auch das Schotterbett - wie @ThorstenC schon schrieb - irgendwann gereinigt oder ausgetauscht werden muss.

- alles nur meine persönliche rein subjektive Meinung und ich habe durchaus Respekt vor dem Erfahrungsschatz aus seiner Zeit in der Abwasseraufbereitung -


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (30. Juni 2021)

In Teichen herrscht sicher bis in 3 m Sauerstoffsättigung (die auch gelegentlich und tageszeitlich und jahreszeitlich absinkt und wieder erreicht wird), um "Nichtfische" hinreichend zu versorgen.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2021)

GrauhaarfroschMobil schrieb:


> In Teichen herrscht sicher bis in 3 m Sauerstoffsättigung (die auch gelegentlich und tageszeitlich und jahreszeitlich absinkt und wieder erreicht wird), um "Nichtfische" hinreichend zu versorgen.


Wenn dem so wäre, warum gibt es dann auch wichtige anerobe Bakterien/ Prozesse?


----------



## Alehel (1. Juli 2021)

Hi,
das eine schliesst ja hoffentlich das andere nicht aus. Anaerobe Zonen bzw. deren Grenzschichten sind praktisch in allen Seen irgendwo vorhanden. Ich verstehe das so, dass geringe Zirkulation (wenig Sauerstofftransport) und Anwesenheit aerober Prozesse bzw. Bakterien diese anaerobe Zonen fördert, denn was da ist wird verbraucht. in diesen anaeroben Zonen siedeln dann die entsprechenden Bakterien.
Bin kein Wissenschaftler, für mich ist das ein logischer Schluss. Geht das durch?


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (1. Juli 2021)

Ich schrieb "3 m". In Seen sieht es anders aus. In der Schotterschicht wird sicherlich auch anaerobe Denitrifikation (Nitratabbau bis zum ausperlenden Luftstickstoff)  stattfinden.

Wahrscheinlich baue ich einen Teich mit diesen Prinzipien. Weil ich aber die Schotterhalden nicht mag, die bei sommerlicher Teichaustrocknung zum Vorschein kommen, werde ich wohl den äußersten (!) Rand als 40 cm hohe "Trockenmauer" (mörtelfrei und bei Wasserhöchststand großteils IM Wasser) gestalten, die mit fortschreitender Wasserverdunstung freigesetzt wird. Dadurch bleibt der Schotter immer unter dem Wasserspiegel und führt auch nicht zu stärkerer Verdunstung. Hinter der Überwasser-"Trockenmauer" kann ich wahrscheinlich die Kapillarsperre gut verbergen, dadurch kann der Rand sehr schmal gehalten werden.

Ach ja, weitere Gestaltungsmerkmale der beschriebenen Teiche ohne Technik und ohne Pflanzen sind der Tiefteil mit einem tiefsten Punkt der Teichgrundschräge, der verhindert, dass abgesetzter Mulm und untergetauchte Blätter von SchwimmerInnen oder GeherInnen wieder aufgewirbelt werden und allfällige Abbauprodukte gleichzeitig wiedereingemischt werden. Durch Mulmabbau neu gebildete Nährsalze am tiefsten Grund werden beim Teichgrundabsaugen entfernt, weil da das Wasser NICHT in den Teich rückgeführt wird.

Zur besseren Reinigung der Wände haben alle diese Teiche direkt oberhalb der Teichwände ein umlaufendes Band aus Trittsteinen (Betonsteine oder phosphatarmer Granit), ca. 20cm unter Wasser (Gummistiefel bei herbstlicher Wandabkehrung nötig!), die bei Teichaustrocknung auch mal freigelegt werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2021)

Alle Jahre wieder.  ...

Gleiche Themen sollte man ruhig zusammenfassen.
Das können Moderatoren.
So ist es übersichtlicher 
Also 
Nur hier.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (2. Juli 2021)

Des Arztes Bauweise ist mir zuviel "reine Lehre", zu dogmatisch, zuwenig Gartengestaltung. Ein Kieswulst einheitlicher (!) Körnung als Teichumrandung. Na ja. Erinnert mich zu sehr an die hässlichen Schottergärten mit Einheitskies, der aussieht, als wäre Rolliermaterial (Fundamentumschüttung) beim Hausbau übriggeblieben. Wem's gefällt. 

Da bauen Leute die allertollsten Häuser und setzen dann so eine Ödnis daneben. Minimalismus und Reduktion in Ehren, aber geht's nicht harmonischer?


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2021)

Ich hab die Themen jetzt zusammengeführt und ein paar der dadurch überzähligen Beiträge mit den Querverweisen etc.pp. entfernt.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (2. Juli 2021)

Als Ersatz für die in den Schotterkörper eingebauten Drainageschläuche (die dann quasi "Impf-Biozönose" enthalten, der Mulm am Boden wird ja nicht aufgewirbelt sondern entsorgt) könnte ich mir auch schlauchfreie Hohlräume vorstellen, die von (Polygonal) Steinplatten überdeckelt werden.

Genausogut könnte Folie Richtung Teichmitte über die Schotterhalde geschlagen werden um die Breite des Steinwulstes zu reduzieren. Alles außerhalb der Folie kann dann mit Erde aufgefüllt werden, die Schotterhalde wäre dann sozusagen unterirdisch im Teichkörper versteckt. Dadurch würde sie aber nicht als teilweise durchströmter Kiesfilter wirken wie bei offener Bauweise. Ob das was ausmacht?


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (2. Juli 2021)

Ich bin jetzt im Netz auf einen "Schwimmteich nach Wesner" gestoßen, der mich stark an die hier beschriebenen Reinigungsmechanismen erinnerte: https://www.graf-gartenbau.ch/Schwimmteich/Biofilm Badeteich Schwimmteich.htm


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (7. Juli 2021)

Eine von dem Teichdoktor in Videos geäusserte Theorie ist, dass im gesamten Teich Abbau nur aerob (aber deswegen intensiver wie im Belebungsbecken einer Kläranlage) durch Phytoplankton erfolgt.

Ob in dem dicken Schotterkörper überall aerobe Zustände sind oder dort auch anaerobe Denitrifikation stattfindet? Siehe dazu auch den alten Thread eines anderen Klärwärters (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...on-im-filter-graue-theorie-oder-machbar.3745/)

Aber vielleicht dienen ja die in den Schotterkörper eingebauten Drainageschläuche gerade der Versorgung dieses Wasserraums dort mit sauerstoffreicherem Wasser?


----------

